# Whats your favorite female haircut



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Bald
Mohawk
Short
Grown out
Fashion Design (ive seen some creative stuff)


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

oops this was supposed to be a poll

nice mohawks, and bald are nice :bleh:


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i like the grown out. Reaching to her waist max. I see it very sexy in that way.:nod:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Mohawk


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

I like that sh*t bald. Hair makes it smell worse too. All that sweat caught up in the hairs. Havin hair in your mouth is a no no as well too.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

well some girls complain about having sprinkles of c** on their hair.....:laugh:


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

grow out!!!


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

BALD!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Bald :bleh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

welcome to piranha-fury's porno palace, AKA the lounge.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Bald


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

smooth, clean, bare skin- what the hells the point of hiding such a beautiful thing behind hair


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

if its so beautiful why do girls wear pants


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

> if its so beautiful why do girls wear pants


to tease you.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> > if its so beautiful why do girls wear pants
> 
> 
> to tease you.


 yupp! thats also the point of sexy lingerie!! oh and the point that women are around for more on this world then just their "beautiful" parts, show showing it off isn't every womens first priority


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Right on! Fallenangel0210 you rock!!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Hmmm, as a female I feel that I should say this:

If you want me bald, then you better damn well get to know that razor real well too!


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 16, 2004)

meaty OPPS wrong poll


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think bald is the best, woo!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

the landing strip :laugh:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

whats the difference between the mohawk and the landing strip? or are they the same?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

yea, they may be


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

You guys are sad.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

its definately all about the tiger stripe, aka the landing strip, aka a mowhawk.









now thats a beautiful thing


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

dorito shape...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> smooth, clean, bare skin- what the hells the point of hiding such a beautiful thing behind hair


 I appreciate you being frank, yet considering you are underage....I am going to close my browser now.

cheers.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

caazi said:


> You guys are sad.


 i 2nd that


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i 3rd that


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I like my women creative.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Mohawk and Bald for me







:bleh:


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

You guys have really nothing better to talk about huh??







anywho bald all the way


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I heard on mtv's loveline show that liking it bald is sign of a little interest in very young ladies, better known as phedophily

I don't wanna start a debate, just posted what I heard about


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

...or just not liking hair in your teeth...I can understand a guy's gripe about that one.

Besides, keeping things nice and neat down there makes me feel a hell of a lot more sexy...


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I appreciate you being frank, yet considering you are underage....I am going to close my browser now.
> 
> cheers.










only for ten more days


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate you being frank, yet considering you are underage....I am going to close my browser now.
> ...


 /reopens browser window with delight.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I wanted to create this poll a couple of months ago, but due to a conversation I had with a certain individual, I refrained from creating this poll.

BTW, I like it all grown out look due to the fact that I've changed many a diapers (the bald look doesn't turn me on).


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

Bush...more than a bush...think Juniper tree!!

No, I'm kidding. I'll vote for the landing strip.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I am trying to figure out why this is allowed to even stay open and on this forum. How is this site supposed to grow in respect when this kind of crap is posted on here?

I swear, this is turning into a juvenile hormone porn fest. What an absolutely stupid question.

I don't know what ticks me off more, the fact that this question was asked, or that we have ladies that have such low self-respect that they would actually answer this question!

I told FIVE people to come and check out this site...four of them said that they would not come back, and they all said that threads like this were the reason why.

To me that is totally sad.

I guess you have to be 17 or under to truly value this site.

Jeffrey


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PastorJeff said:


> I am trying to figure out why this is allowed to even stay open and on this forum. How is this site supposed to grow in respect when this kind of crap is posted on here?
> 
> I swear, this is turning into a juvenile hormone porn fest. What an absolutely stupid question.
> 
> ...


Unfortunatly I can't moderate according to any one persons (or group of persons) specific moral beliefs. Im sorry about your friends not wanting to come back to the site. However, clicking your mouse is a voluntary action. Nobody is forced to click on "The Lounge"....nobody is forced to click on a specific thread.

If you have suggestions for improvements to the rules, please PM them to me.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i like it to be whatever the women wants :nod:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> I am trying to figure out why this is allowed to even stay open and on this forum. How is this site supposed to grow in respect when this kind of crap is posted on here?
> 
> I swear, this is turning into a juvenile hormone porn fest. What an absolutely stupid question.
> 
> ...


 I would never assume that a girl particiapating in this thread was suffering from low self-respect. On the contrary, I think it takes self-confidence for a girl to state her opinions.

It was supposed to be a light-hearted, humorous thread. It certainly wasn't anyone's intention to offend other members' morality.

This forum has thousands of members and not all of them are going to agree about what is humorous or makes for a valid conversation.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> smooth, clean, bare skin- what the hells the point of hiding such a beautiful thing behind hair


and this comes from a girl









Exactly, people these days take everything way to serious. I was just being a smart ass, and was curious to my fellow peers sentiment. You cannot please everybody so why try? Some people need to mellow out.

Mike sorry if I caused any problems for ya bud, let me know.....


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> I am trying to figure out why this is allowed to even stay open and on this forum. How is this site supposed to grow in respect when this kind of crap is posted on here?
> 
> I swear, this is turning into a juvenile hormone porn fest. What an absolutely stupid question.
> 
> ...


 so are you gonna tell me you didn't know what the thread was about when you clicked on it? I didn't know sharing personal grooming info made people have low self esteem. 
i'm sorry you and your friends were offended, but people have freedom to discuss things(within reason) and you and your friends have the option not to read it.
i don't really know where your comment about 17 and under came from. I think people of all ages are very helpful to the site.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Bald! Hair gets in the way


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

i like a little landing strip....bald is nice too though...

just as long as it's not a big ole bush...as much as I like Morrison, I bet he had to deal with some bush....those 60's girls didn't have a clue about grooming.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

So, this is the infamous thread that started up all that BS.

UmMm, what do I like? I guess I like all of them, cause as long as I'm gettin the ass later then it don't matter how bushy or bald it is.

BTW, we never got your opinion on what you liked PastorJeff.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Whats up with the 17 and under comment? Im 20 myself and I see nothing wrong with this. I think its good to be open about stuff. As other members said, you didnt have to read this thread. I only read select threads that interest me. I dont go bashing the ones I dont like or agree with, I just let them be and dont bother with it.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> smooth, clean, bare skin- what the hells the point of hiding such a beautiful thing behind hair


 That's My Girl....

And it's true


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I like it smooth and moist


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

<--- i think he just swallowed a hairball!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

bald


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i decided to change to bald

but i would never pass it up it is was creative


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> I am trying to figure out why this is allowed to even stay open and on this forum. How is this site supposed to grow in respect when this kind of crap is posted on here?
> 
> I swear, this is turning into a juvenile hormone porn fest. What an absolutely stupid question.
> 
> ...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i believe this thread has runned its course...

thanks for participating


----------

